# IELTS validity



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi, 
just wondered if anyone can advise on the validity of IELTS certificate? I know its 2 years, but wondered if it's 2 years from the date in which you sat the test or the date in which the certificate was issued? I was thinking it must the the date in which its issued, which makes more sense, but at the top is says:
It is recommended that the candidate's language ability as indicated in this Test Report Form to be re-assessed after two from the date of the test.
Just wondered if anyone can confirm?

Also if you retake the test, say 3 weeks before they're due to expire, and your certificate runs out before you receive your results, then do you automatically and immediately lose points on your score as soon as this lapses, or is there some short period of time in which you may be allowed to have before updating this. 

I've just received an ITA and will submit my application before it expires at the start of Feb next year, which makes my IELTs still valid at the point of submitting an online application - I know the time between submitting and my IELTS expiring will be tight. But then I read on CIC website that they can ask you to submit the original certificate later when they process your application. I don't think they'll get round to doing this before my IELTs expires in Feb 2016, but then if I don't renew it, then it means my I would be producing an expired certificate by the time they do ask for the original. They say that if your IELTs is about to expire, that you should retake the test. and that IELTs need to be valid during this process - are they referring to entry onto the pool up till application for PR? Do i still need to rest it if I submit my PR application before it expires - I'm planning on submitting within the next two or three weeks, but my IELTs expires in Feb 2016 next year. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

little.miss said:


> It is recommended that the candidate's language ability as indicated in this Test Report Form to be re-assessed after two from the date of the test.


That seems pretty self explanatory.


----------



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

Please can you elaborate, thanks. Just cause I'd like to be safe than sorry, because
if I remember correctly I read somewhere that your results need to be valid during the process of your application.


----------

